# celebrities



## gardien 10 (27 Sep. 2008)

Hey leute hier spricht gardien 10 zu euch.
Besten dank für eure heissen Bilder von oops und so weiter Celebs ist doch das beste sind es doch leute wie du und ich also thanks


----------



## Tokko (27 Sep. 2008)

Besten Dank sag ich da mal.

Und wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit den Bildern.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (27 Sep. 2008)

Über ein Danke freut man sich doch immer :thumbup:

Viel Spaß mit den Bildern


----------



## Muli (28 Sep. 2008)

Auch wenn ein kleiner Dankesbeitrag in den Themen selbst auch gerne gesehen wird, so hast du doch den ersten Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht!

Ich hoffe das Board kann dich weiterhin mit seinen Inhalten erfreuen und wir sehen noch ein paar weitere Beiträge von dir!


Liebste Grüße, Muli


----------



## mark lutz (28 Sep. 2008)

herzlich willkommen und viel spass hier


----------



## maierchen (3 Okt. 2008)

Auch Danke ,und weiterhin viel spaß hier!


----------

